# 18-2007 yeast and pee.



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 15, 2013)

Lemon juice has a PH of two. 
I stumbled on a yeast that is good for low PH must. It's called 18-2007

Any info?


----------



## cpfan (Mar 15, 2013)

It doesn't say much, but...
http://www.scottlab.com/product-329.aspx

Steve


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 16, 2013)

It will ferment at 2.3 PH. That's what had me curious. My PH on the skeeter must is 2.2. A little water and this yeast might do the trick. 
Gonna order some when this batch, now a double batch...(I added too much lemon) is done.


----------

